# FCS/dc car, DC Car



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have read about these DC Car where you can make the cars run on your streets but what i cant find is info on where to buy them and what i need to run them. i have tried google using FCS/dc car and DC Car just videos of stuff working


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

try looking @ faller web site they have a thing thats called car system! not sure if thats what ur talking about or not!
http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/pid.14.18.39.48/lg.en/ecm.p/car-system.html


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

kinda but you need to put a decoder in them


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Fallers system is just DC rechargable not DCC.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

well according to people on the faller group they can be controlled and have decoders but your right there not DCC


----------

